# Homelink button sequence



## Mventh (5 mo ago)

Is there a way to change the Homelink button sequence on the display? Seems like something you should be able to customize without having to program it in sequence ( or in my case reprogram it - I really want to avoid that). Why do I care? My buttons are called:
Right / Middle / Left


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

@garsh found it was in the program sequence. So you’ll have to reprogram 2/3 if you want them in the right order.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's the relevant post.



garsh said:


> AHA! I figured out what's going on.
> 
> In a traditional Homelink system, you have three physical buttons.
> Even though a Tesla doesn't have physical buttons, the Homelink module is organized in this same "three buttons" way.
> ...


----------

